# Naughty MHF



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WARNING WARNING WARNING

Do not do this if your easily offended. Close the thread now!

click on this link http://www.pornolize.com/ and in the box enter www.motorhomefacts.com after the http:// then click on TRANSLATE.

You can put any website address in. Now read the forums or any of the site.

I had to close it down as I was in danger of having a heart attack! 

I havent laughed so much since I taught Jane on the TomTom to swear.

I have found my level. :lol:

EDIT: Dont try to login as I think it turns it off but if you go into Discussions you can access the threads that have all turned bad!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Brilliant Barry, but it may not go down very well with a few on here I think, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How did that lot get th :lol: :lol: :lol: rough the auto censor.

Nearly wetting myself


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I knew you too would like it!

I wonder how long before it gets pulled!! 

Then again it does carry a warning

I wonder if a link will work to a recent topic

Again. Please dont open this if your easily offended (if it works)

Best Advice Thread


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

When I clicked on 'Translate' all I got was a small advert for pornolize T-shirts. :? 

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> When I clicked on 'Translate' all I got was a small advert for pornolize T-shirts. :?
> 
> Geoff


I get the advert but then just close it and the site should be behind. Maybe you have a popup blocker or something. Try holding down CTRL when you click on it

Mrs D has just chucked me out of the lounge for laughing my head off while she is trying to watch a serious program!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrs Eb has just looked at what I was laughing at and told me that my sense of humour is infantile. 

Not bothered, I knew that. I laugh at farts for goodness sake, Alan.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Brilliant Barry, but it may not go down very well with a few on here I think, Alan.


They don't need to look - Barry had the good manners to warn everyone.

Still chuckling!

Colin


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry you will get banned 8O 

And no I didn't open it

Where's that report button :lol: :lol: :lol: ?????

Aldra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I laugh at farts for goodness sake, Alan.


Is that just fresh farts Alan? ....

because, If you laugh at old farts you must be laughing most of the time while on MHF :wink: :lol:

Mike

P.S very funny Barry :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry you will get banned 8O
> 
> And no I didn't open it
> 
> ...


Rebel without a cause me! Or is it without a clue?

Go on! Open it. You know you want to. Probably best you have a few wines first!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Threads will never be boring again. If the thread your in is just dull then highlight the URL at the top of the screen, right click and select copy then go to http://www.pornolize.com/ and in the box right click and paste. The hit Translate.

I haven't laughed this much in years, especially when you translate a post from someone who is normally very straight laced.

Its been a pleasure knowing you all by the way.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Trying to explain to my wife why I have tears running down my face and am giggling uncontrollably :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry mickandkim but your post in the modified best advice thread should win an award!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Brilliant. But, how did you come across this?? Nothing to do with searching "porn" I hope. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hilarious - yes I have checked it and yes it is VERY amusing, you can even translate UK Gov web sites or those from poitical parties....

http://www.conservatives.com/~/media/Files/Activist Centre/Press and Policy/Manifestos/Manifesto2010

http://www.labour.org.uk/onenation

http://www.ukip.org/content/ukip-policies

for starters......

thanks barry, I will be happy to join you in exile......

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> Brilliant. But, how did you come across this?? Nothing to do with searching "porn" I hope. :wink: :wink:


Yeah probably!

Nah. Actually its really old. I remember finding it about 12 years ago. Not sure why I remembered it today but its made me ill from laughing. Put the Naturism thread through it and sit back and enjoy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

now I dare not open it 

so many old friends enjoying it, as well as my toy boy

What would I think of them

penguin, motormouth I think I am shocked

is it fit for a refined lady?????
Yes that is me :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Your Sirloin steak depends on it Penguin

And my dark brooding one trembling on the brink ( a hard decision)

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> now I dare not open it
> 
> so many old friends enjoying it, as well as my toy boy
> 
> ...


Your either in the club or not!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

aldra said:


> is it fit for a refined lady?????
> 
> Aldra


Definitely not, so you will be fine.    

Sorry Aldra, couldn't resist. :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> penguin, motormouth I think I am shocked
> 
> Yes that is me :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Now, now now, Sandra, you know that you have already looked haven't you? :lol: :lol: :lol:

There is a crafty little button that can be pressed to see who has looked ........... (not really) 

so we can all see.......

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

gosh I am so very very hurt motormouth

Heathcliffe would not have said that

That's it, you are slipping out of my top 2 or 3 or maybe more  :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am going to have a word with Lesley Penguin

You are in big trouble   :lol: 

sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Enough of this depravity Sandra.

We will walk on the bleak Yorkshire moors and find the meaning of life.  

Obviously, we will wait until it gets a bit warmer. :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cant wait

you sexy thing you 


sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Gnome ate the last female that went up the moors with him!

Anyway I turn my back for five minutes and my partner In crime and my cougar are at it.

Consider yourselves dumped!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> The Gnome ate the last female that went up the moors with him!
> 
> Anyway I turn my back for five minutes and my partner In crime and my cougar are at it.
> 
> Consider yourselves dumped!


Dumped or duped.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > The Gnome ate the last female that went up the moors with him!
> ...


Dumped the pair of them!!

I notice that MHF is not top of the most visited URL's in the past 7 days on http://www.pornolize.com/ with well over 200 hits.

Ive decided I am going to get drunk tonight and just use the Pornalize version to post and read threads. I apologise now if you get some strange responses.

Im going to get in bother aren't I?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

right Barry

he has been so much more romantic, although not a toy boy

A walk on the moors I'm sold

although I might come back and keep a Toyboy and a romantic Gnome

You could learn

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> right Barry
> 
> he has been so much more romantic, although not a toy boy
> 
> ...


I would take that dog with you if you go up on the moors with him!

Good luck!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

no Shadow would love him

that's the problem

He just falls in love with everyone one he meets

As long as they are not near the motorhome

He would even fall in love with you

Although I may Warn him off

A woman spurned :lol: :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry, I think this woman is playing us off against each other. 8O 

She is trying to break up a close friendship, when she does, she will probably move on to Motormouth and drop us like a hot potato.

I say that we should forget her. Fancy a pint mate?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Barry, I think this woman is playing us off against each other. 8O
> 
> She is trying to break up a close friendship, when she does, she will probably move on to Motormouth and drop us like a hot potato.
> 
> I say that we should forget her. Fancy a pint mate?


Sounds good to me! I fancy several!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well just typical

Right at the beginning God said to Adam, have you eaten from the tree that I forbade you??

And Adam replied It was her fault she made me

No change there then :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

747 said:


> Barry, I think this woman is playing us off against each other. 8O
> 
> She is trying to break up a close friendship, when she does, she will probably move on to Motormouth and drop us like a hot potato.


It is clear to me that Aldra has realised that you two are just silly little boys, far too childish and immature for her discerning taste. She is now on the hunt for a more sophisticated, educated, charming, well behaved and ruggedly good looking sort of a chap.
Any suggestions?? :wink: :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

motormouth said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, I think this woman is playing us off against each other. 8O
> ...


Yes!

Albert. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

motormouth said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, I think this woman is playing us off against each other. 8O
> ...


Yes please any suggestions ????lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, I think this woman is playing us off against each other. 8O
> ...


Definitely you! Fill yer boots!

Women are nowt but trouble.

"It was a woman who drove me to drink and I didn't even have the decency to thank her."
W. C. Fields


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Barryd you should be castigated, I think I spelt it crectlly.

Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry you have cast me aside in your melancholy 

I loved my toy boy

And my dark brooding one who wanders on the moors

And motormouth is sounding a bit of Ok :lol: :lol: 

plenty of room for all of you

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Barryd you should be castigated, I think I spelt it crectlly.
> 
> Dave p


Im not sure what castigated means but it sounds painful. Hundreds of girls lives have been enriched by me not being castigated!  If you think I am being abused (which is one meaning for the word) I think you should speak up!

I think this thread has run its course. Its clear Motorgob and Aldra have being doing the dirty for a while now. Im not fussed. 747 has promised me an orgy with proper girls (no dwarves or gnomes)

Get in!!!!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

That's right Barry.

They are lovely girls who work the night shift by the Docks. I am not exactly sure what they do but they said they will show us a good time.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

It's clear you are better off without these two losers Aldra. See how far they have sunk. I hear that even the gorgeous girls of Gateshead sent them packing. :roll: 
If only I was 20 years younger


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

deeply disappointed in them Motormouth
8O 8O 

And their avatars promised such class. :lol: :lol: 

Just goes to show you never can tell

Aldra


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol


----------

